# Making Bitter Celery Less Bitter



## muzzlet

I bought a bunch of celery at the store yesterday and it was quite bitter. I like to keep cut-up veggies in the fridge for healthy snacks. It seems such a waste to just throw the whole thing out. Does anyone know of a way to take away the bitterness? Thanks!


----------



## Katie H

I think your best bet, muzzlet, is to chop the celery and put it in containers in the freezer to use in cooked dishes and go out and buy another bunch of celery.

I always keep several bags of chopped celery in the freezer to use in soups, stews, stuffings, and other dishes that call for quantities of chopped celery.

I don't really know of any way to remove the bitterness.  Just buy more celery and hope for the best.  Although, the "heart" of the celery should be sweeter.  Maybe you can salvage that.


----------



## *amy*

Hi muzzlet.  If the celery is for a snack, you might smear/fill the stalk with cream cheese and raisins.  Just a thought.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Im sensitive to bitter foods as others are to sweet,sour or salty.Never found celery to be bitter although the leaves on celery can be some what bitter so I dont use them.Celery seeds can be bitter when they get too old.Maybe you just got a bad batch.You need to get celery as fresh as possible no brown on them.


----------



## Caine

*amy* said:
			
		

> Hi muzzlet. If the celery is for a snack, you might smear/fill the stalk with *cream cheese and raisins*. Just a thought.


 
But don't feed them to your dog!  

Peanut butter is also a great celery stuffer, and if you use one of the commercial brands, they're loaded with sugar. so that should sweeten up the bitterness.


----------



## Jeekinz

If you haven't used much of it you could bring it back to the store.  Most supermarkets have no problems with returns like that.


----------



## jan jensen

*bitter celery*

My husband just picked up some celery and it is Bitter, I tried soaking it in salt water, it helped a little. But to avoid buying bitter celery you should first smell it! If it smells real strong don't buy it. Celery should smell like celery. Thanks, Jan


----------



## luvs

janj, remove its strings.


----------



## GB

Peel them like you would peel a potato. Like luvs said, the strings hold the bitterness.


----------



## fizzlebottom

I agree. I've used a peeler on celery and it works like a charm.


----------

